
Ask HN: Do an AMA (December 2016) - anton_tarasenko
To everyone who wants to share their knowledge and help others: Do an Ask Me Anything session on HN.<p>HN is full of smart people. They often appear in comments, but threads get closed after a while and leave no way to reach the authors out. Let&#x27;s have them here.<p>Suggest a topic you want to answer questions about in comments. Ask your questions to other authors. Topics uncommon to HN, like woodworking and singing, are especially welcomed.
======
partisan
Mine: Sorry for the mundane question, but what is your system architecture
like and why? Some people work on 1-tier, some on 3-tier, some on CQRS, some
use a combination of things. It helps others to know what approaches people
are using to solve problems.

------
anton_tarasenko
My take: Economics, economic growth and development.

